# New to RP (No longer open!)



## Kharne (Oct 17, 2020)

I've never _really _RP'd before, longest was about 2 paragraphs in before my partner got too caught up with college. I'm fluent in English and have a minotaur who's ready for an adventure lol
I do best with fantasy settings, and while I'm not good with starting out a plot I can keep the story rolling for quite a long time!
Looking for someone who can put out 4-8 sentences per post! LMK if you're struggling with that and maybe we can work something out.

I'm open to pretty much any type of RP. However, do not come to me with "Let's ERP". No. The answer is no.

I can only do it via discord!

About my minotaur:

Kayn is an older adult, in human years he'd be late 30s early 40s. He's also very large at 6'9 (210cm).
He's got an issue with humans, elves and other types of humanoids he doesn't mind (anthros are okay as well)
Kayn doesn't have one ref, so if we work something out, I'll show you both.


----------



## AbstractReptile (Oct 17, 2020)

I might be interested, depending on what you're looking for.


----------



## Kharne (Oct 17, 2020)

AbstractReptile said:


> I might be interested, depending on what you're looking for.


Pretty much open to whatever! You can PM if you want to talk further, here or discord!


----------



## Kharne (Oct 18, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## teacozy1 (Oct 18, 2020)

Oh a minotaur~! That sounds like an interesting guy to RP with.


----------



## Kharne (Oct 18, 2020)

teacozy1 said:


> Oh a minotaur~! That sounds like an interesting guy to RP with.


Thank you!
You interested?


----------



## teacozy1 (Oct 18, 2020)

Kharne said:


> Thank you!
> You interested?



Yes I am


----------



## Kharne (Oct 18, 2020)

teacozy1 said:


> Yes I am


Awesome! I'll DM you


----------

